# Incorrect Programing data Season Pass correction



## jckatz (Apr 1, 2003)

I did search so if this has been suggested before I am sorry.

My idea, is everyone once and a while the idiots at ESPN or Sci-fi channel program onething and show another. This seems to happena lot with shows they repeat 20 times a week and I am attempting to record the 3 AM on Sunday showing.

It would be nice, if you could tell TIVO, that this was NOT the show that was requested, so the SEASON PASS would try again.


----------



## Spiff (Mar 1, 2004)

Excellent idea.


----------

